# ALaska 19-20 season



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

I kinda fell down on taking and or posting pics this year. Another big snow year for the Interior. Just got 5" yesterday. Will be plowing Easter Weekend. 
Had a good hard snow last Monday, I was driving down the Hwy and had to back it do to 40-50 Mph


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

A little road clean up on my way home, someone had gotten stuck I Suspect


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Had a heavy wet snow, not typical for us, the snow really piled up while pushing in the Slot. Had to engage the front locker :clapping:


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Some small driveways, running out of room to stack and store it.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Things got pretty drifted in at my cabin, had work a while to get to the wood crib.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

More slot dozing


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Trying a set of the shark edges on my drag plow, I put them on in the spring to cut hard pack / ice where needed. Me Likee, They cut better than the toothed style grader edge I've been using.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

This is the edge in action, keep in mind I had cut this same area, several passes before I stuck the camera out There.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok, non plow site related, but still winter. Working with the grand Daughters on sled Recovery.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

An upgrade I did on the old plow rig this winter, installed a red top gear box with ram assist. This system really helps when in deep snow, plow in the air ( lots of weight on front axle ) and locked engaged.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Great pics...my oldest son was up in Alaska (Denali area, amongst some other places) shortly before he went into the military 
, and fell in love with it..doubt I would want to live there, but will definitely make the trip up there one of these days

Btw, pretty sure I’ve said it before, but you definitely get the award for coolest plow rig on PS


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

plow4beer said:


> Great pics...my oldest son was up in Alaska (Denali area, amongst some other places) shortly before he went into the military
> , and fell in love with it..doubt I would want to live there, but will definitely make the trip up there one of these days
> 
> Btw, pretty sure I've said it before, but you definitely get the award for coolest plow rig on PS


You better plan a trip Thumbs Up This summer should be real quite due to the virus and all


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

scottr said:


> You better plan a trip Thumbs Up This summer should be real quite due to the virus and all


One of the "deals" my wife and I will have our eyes out on this yr is an RV or travel trailer....if we can find the deal we want, one of the Bucket list trips will be to run the AlCan and back


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/21140/item/surplus-liquidation-ny-21140-127918 Low miles, hour. Loaded with slides.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

scottr said:


> Ok, non plow site related, but still winter. Working with the grand Daughters on sled Recovery.


Typical Artic Cat.... Grandpa needs to upgrade her with a Sno-Scoot or Sno-Sport.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Ha. Your killen me Buff, that was the grand daughters, this was yesterday at the 3 grand sons place. This isn't getting any cheaper.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> One of the "deals" my wife and I will have our eyes out on this yr is an RV or travel trailer....if we can find the deal we want,


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


>


Rat Rod Mo Ho and would bee incognito.....


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Mark Oomkes said:


>


Boys, I've driven the Alcan more times than I can remember, and it's getting better every year.....But not this good


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Got a driveway this evening, found the snow had slid off the metal roof. Heavy wet, anyone who has plowed this stuff knows it set up har and fast. So, for those who don't think a back plow is worth having, here's a good example of where they really work. No where to push it. Back in and pull a scoop full at a time, then push it out. Charged $160, and was done in less than 20 minutes. before and after. The pile is about 40' x 30' and 2-4' deep


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

scottr said:


> Boys, I've driven the Alcan more times than I can remember, and it's getting better every year.....But not this good


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

scottr said:


> Boys, I've driven the Alcan more times than I can remember, and it's getting better every year.....But not this good


Is it all paved yet? The only time I was on it was in '76, but I wasn't driving, just having fun with the siblings while my parents drove. I've flown down it in a small plane twice since then ('91 and '00), and it seemed mostly paved and quite a bit straighter.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Is it all paved yet? The only time I was on it was in '76, but I wasn't driving, just having fun with the siblings while my parents drove. I've flown down it in a small plane twice since then ('91 and '00), and it seemed mostly paved and quite a bit straighter.


A friend of mine with a one of his buddy's flew to Alaska in the early 90's with their mtn bikes and rode it home to Colo. Trip took them just over 3 months.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

FredG said:


> https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/21140/item/surplus-liquidation-ny-21140-127918 Low miles, hour. Loaded with slides.


I need a "bunk house" style setup...ya, damn kids ruin everything



Mark Oomkes said:


>


Sweet, that'll match everything else I own...btw, I'm gonna get you to buy all the rest of my snow junk, so I can afford sumpin purdy like dat


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Riding a mountain bike 3 month worth of hours. But you never forget that. probably be a good story.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Is it all paved yet? The only time I was on it was in '76, but I wasn't driving, just having fun with the siblings while my parents drove. I've flown down it in a small plane twice since then ('91 and '00), and it seemed mostly paved and quite a bit straighter.


Their making improvments every year, still gravel in a lot of areas, however, lots of Calcium Chloride folded in and it sets up like concrete. You can haul the mail over it, even on a motorcycle. Aero, you must have been flying IFR ?  ( I follow road )


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

scottr said:


> Their making improvments every year, still gravel in a lot of areas, however, lots of Calcium Chloride folded in and it sets up like concrete. You can haul the mail over it, even on a motorcycle. Aero, you must have been flying IFR ?  ( I follow road )


Yep, at least on the way back.

On the way up, off the coast from Seattle to Ketchican. Then I flew in a bunch of fiords on the way up to Juneau, met up with my family, then took them along the coast to see some glaciers, with a fuel stop at Yakutat (I loved the sign on the terminal building... a bunch of 4x8's with hand painted "Food, Shelter, Booze."). Then my brother and I just followed the weather for about 2 weeks. Wherever it was good that day, that's where we went. Nome, Homer, Sitka, Bettles, Talkeetna, etc. We camped by the airplane generally. The only time we didn't have good weather was when we got to Barrow to see the midnight sun, and the fog rolled in about 10:00 PM so we only saw the midnight glow (stayed in a hotel that night as well). Still got to wade in the Beaufort Sea and eat at the northernmost mexican restaurant.

On our way back, went down to Fairbanks, then "IFR" down the Alcan to Northway (worst mosquitoes I have ever experienced there), kept following it to Watson lake, and then turned down the trench to the US. Most memorable vacation ever.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Yep, at least on the way back.
> 
> On the way up, off the coast from Seattle to Ketchican. Then I flew in a bunch of fiords on the way up to Juneau, met up with my family, then took them along the coast to see some glaciers, with a fuel stop at Yakutat (I loved the sign on the terminal building... a bunch of 4x8's with hand painted "Food, Shelter, Booze."). Then my brother and I just followed the weather for about 2 weeks. Wherever it was good that day, that's where we went. Nome, Homer, Sitka, Bettles, Talkeetna, etc. We camped by the airplane generally. The only time we didn't have good weather was when we got to Barrow to see the midnight sun, and the fog rolled in about 10:00 PM so we only saw the midnight glow (stayed in a hotel that night as well). Still got to wade in the Beaufort Sea and eat at the northernmost mexican restaurant.
> 
> On our way back, went down to Fairbanks, then "IFR" down the Alcan to Northway (worst mosquitoes I have ever experienced there), kept following it to Watson lake, and then turned down the trench to the US. Most memorable vacation ever.


Great story, Aero, ive spent a lot of time in Barrow at the airport, and been to each of those places you mentioned, only someone who's been to Northway in the summer would no about the mosquitoes there :clapping:


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


>


This one is closer to him....


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

https://www.adn.com/alaska-news/202...-rescued-near-into-the-wild-bus-troopers-say/
Stupid people, This bus is is in my district, what a pain, dreamers kill them selves all the time trying to get to it. Darwin Award recipients in my eyes. Another one yesterday Should have left him out there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

“It seems he was under the impression that Garmin was going to pick him up when he activated the beacon,” Peters wrote in an email. “He was unaware that a rescue by Troopers would occur.”



That poor Darwin guy...always getting cheated.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> "It seems he was under the impression that Garmin was going to pick him up when he activated the beacon," Peters wrote in an email. "He was unaware that a rescue by Troopers would occur."
> 
> 
> 
> That poor Darwin guy...always getting cheated.


The guy should at least be gelded to stop the gene pool....


----------

